# Edit MP4, MPG, AVI, VOB in MAC OS X, FREE?



## magind (Feb 2, 2007)

Please tell me theres some free software to edit my films. I need to do some VERY simple things. Thanks!

Marc


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 2, 2007)

You can import avi's to iMovie, and I think the other formats as well: (fryke's edit: link removed, obviously wrong thing in clipboard, led to hp printer drivers)


----------



## magind (Feb 2, 2007)

what is that link to?


----------



## magind (Feb 6, 2007)

sigh, can someone please help. ive asked in 3 different forums...


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 6, 2007)

magind said:


> sigh, can someone please help. ive asked in 3 different forums...



Dood, you already have iMovie on your Mac. It should do what you need.


----------



## magind (Feb 6, 2007)

are you serious!? i can convert to AND from all those with my standard imovie!?


----------



## fryke (Feb 6, 2007)

You also never stated what you consider "VERY simple things". Maybe iMovie is, maybe it isn't the right tool...


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 6, 2007)

You'd probably need to convert the more obscure formats with a different programs; those are easier to get 'free' or 'shareware'. However, editing can be done with iMovie.

The fact that you've posted on other sites doesn't change the fact you need to perform two operations, not just one, and the entire process may not be completely free.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's a place to start:
http://www.danslagle.com/mac/iMovie/index.shtml

A good format conversion program would be to upgrade your Quicktime to Quicktime Pro:
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/pro/mac.html

No, it's not free, but it's pretty darn cheap.


----------



## magind (Feb 6, 2007)

ok, lets just say i needed to convert. forget the editing.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 6, 2007)

> okay, let's just say...



Quicktime Pro.


----------



## magind (Feb 6, 2007)

is there a free demo for that?


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 6, 2007)

No. Quicktime is free, but you have to upgrade to Quicktime Pro which is about $35. Pretty cheap, yes?


----------



## magind (Feb 6, 2007)

As the thread title goes... I need it to be absolutely free.


----------



## magind (Feb 7, 2007)

any one else?


----------



## fryke (Feb 7, 2007)

ffmpegx.


----------



## magind (Feb 7, 2007)

fryke said:


> ffmpegx.




I tried that one. It seems to need more componenets. When I first launch it, it has 4 different things and asks me to point to where they are then asks for Terminal.app.

I know Im not a mac genius, but I'm pretty proficient with computers, but this is just crushing me!


----------



## magind (Feb 7, 2007)

See, this is why I didn't want to "Switch" in the first place, even on a site with 100,000 mac elitist, not ONE posted software to help.

On a pc, there is literally DOZENS of shareware options right off the bat.

*sigh*, I guess its time for eBay for this pretty 2,000 dollar door stop.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Feb 7, 2007)

movie convertions are hard in order to make sure you aren't stealing movies.  that and just about every movie format is owned by someone, and they all want their pay for makeing the format, hence why the simple converters cost money.  sounds like its time to find an app that will do the convertions that you want, then finding odd jobs to earn the money to buy it.


----------



## Qion (Feb 7, 2007)

magind said:


> I tried that one. It seems to need more componenets. When I first launch it, it has 4 different things and asks me to point to where they are then asks for Terminal.app.
> 
> I know Im not a mac genius, but I'm pretty proficient with computers, but this is just crushing me!



If you were proficient with computers, you'd know to stop and read the contextual menu that drops down when it asks for those components. The links to download them are right there.


----------



## Qion (Feb 7, 2007)

magind said:


> See, this is why I didn't want to "Switch" in the first place, even on a site with 100,000 mac elitist, not ONE posted software to help.
> 
> On a pc, there is literally DOZENS of shareware options right off the bat.
> 
> *sigh*, I guess its time for eBay for this pretty 2,000 dollar door stop.



Oh yes, we posted absolutely nothing of value. VLC, ffmpegx, Quicktime Pro, or iMovie couldn't possibly do any simple movie converting tasks. 

How 'bout you go tell your friends how your 2,000 dollar door stop couldn't convert an MPG? Oh, and in the same breath, don't forget to mention that Macs are the most used computer in movie production.

*coughs*


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 7, 2007)

PCs have lots of 'freeware' but how good are those apps really? Is there any support for them when they crash your beloved pc laptop/doorstop? Also, don't you think not getting viruses in exchange for fewer of these free (crappy) apps is a great trade off when buying a Mac?

Just because you're too cheap to shell out $35 bucks for a shareware app or two doesn't make 'all of us 100,000 mac elitist (isn't that a contradiction right there?!), unhelpful.

We taught you how to fish, but you wanted the fish bucket handed over to you for nothing. Nice.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Feb 7, 2007)

um, theres shareware mac software too.  but you asked for free, and shareware isn't free.  and besides, all the pc shareware movie converts i've used left watermarks on the movies when they were done.


----------



## magind (Feb 7, 2007)

haha, that got your juices flowin, huh? 4 replies in 3 minutes... i bet my buddy it would be 10 by 5, but you guys let me down . im just messin with ya...
i love my new laptop and would never sell it. it matches my car perfectly! im glad ipod decided to make laptops now, they are sick.

thanks for the help guys! macintosh rules!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Feb 7, 2007)

um, ipod doesn't make anything, apple makes the ipod, and they have been making laptops for a couple decades now.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 7, 2007)

Just what we need! One more person who likes to drive people crazy for their own amusement. Congratulations!


----------



## magind (Feb 7, 2007)

i'll stop. i just got frustrated because i felt your replies were not very helpful, and being new to this side, i thought it was just as easy as pc to find crappy freebies. 

didnt mean any harm guys. 

oh, and i tried the links for the modules on the software, but of course, 2 were outdated and the others sent me a goose chase finding the the right thing to download. Not to mention the terminal.app error, by which, from what i gather,  the software talks to osx.

oh well, i guess i'll go to a kinkos or somethin


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 7, 2007)

Kinkos??? They do printing, not video conversion. (slaps hand to forehead).


----------

